# SCSI Hard drive recovering from bad sectors



## roddierod (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a SCSI drive that bad some bad sectors at the beginning of the disk 0000 to 0009. I used the SCSI adapter utility to remap these sectors.

When I boot into freebsd and try and mount the drive 

mount /dev/da0s1d /mnt

I get an invalid operation error.

If I use disklabel/bsdlabel to look at the disk it says there are not labels. It only shows the raw formated section.

Fdisk show that s1 is formated with UFS. I fired up sysinstall to look at the disk's label and it show s1d and it's correct size but won't let me add a mount point.

1) I wonder since the bad sectors were at the beginning of the disk do I have to reformat the disk?

2) Why the different with disklabel and sysinstall version of disklabel.

Sorry I can access the machine right now to get the screenshots and exact output.


----------

